# Help which one Izola 687SPG & coral S680SP?



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Okay so just back from the alps  and skiing from Motorhome was superb!!! see Photo.  

But now we want to do it more and more and think we will benefit from the fixed rear bed :wink: , Garage and better insulation/winterisation of which these models have. One of our neighbours on the aire in La Tania was in a coral660 SP and he couldn't say a bad thing about it. Looked good but we want a low profile and only have the need for one double - the dog sleeps on the floor - most of the time!! :roll: 

So my questions are many but I shall save most for the GMEX next weekend but I would like some personal feedback.

What is a Calori travel heater? :?: :?: 

Has anyone used either skiing?

Renault or New Ducato base ?? Me thinks Ducato would be best residual values and all that.

And last but not least anyone want to buy a 2005 Swift Suntor 590RL??


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

Sagedog said:


> Okay so just back from the alps  and skiing from Motorhome was superb!!! see Photo.
> 
> But now we want to do it more and more and think we will benefit from the fixed rear bed :wink: , Garage and better insulation/winterisation of which these models have. One of our neighbours on the aire in La Tania was in a coral660 SP and he couldn't say a bad thing about it. Looked good but we want a low profile and only have the need for one double - the dog sleeps on the floor - most of the time!! :roll:
> 
> ...


Looking at the way the snow has built up rather than melted I'd say your insulation was pretty good.


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

We (me and my husband) have a Coral and it's great. It has a rear fixed bed and lots of space and a garage. Definitely big enough for a couple and a dog - our dog sleeps on the floor as well. As we do not ski, I don't really know about insulation - in temperatures as they are now it's perfect.
Regards,
Cilka


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Emgee , I was surprised at how good the insulation appeared to be also I was good and went on the roof to clear the snow as was advised and there was a good six or so inches up there not a bit of melting was evident.

Cilka, glad you are happy always good to hear from and existing owner when toying with swapping models.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Sagedog,

we have a 660sp but with the luton and are very happy with it. Last year we were in -8 and thick snow and were very warm and no problems with the motorhome.
Are you looking for a left- or righthand drive?

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

1946 thanks.

We are evaluating the pros and cons of both but may plump for a LHD, we use it overseas 3/4 weeks in a year and I would prefer to have a prang where I can speak the lingo, rather than have to try and explain in pigeon French or Spanish that I couldn't see because there was a blind spot or the like due to me being in a RHD vehicle.

But saying that I find it really easy and comfortable do drive a RHD on the continent.

Do you have the Calori travel heater? Did you buy yours new or used uk or overseas?


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

we bought several in Germany, both new and used. The big pro is the difference in price!!!!!! We always go to the same dealer in Guetersloh, which is between Dortmund and Hannover. He ia great and can't do enough for you. He repaires motorhomes aswell and has a garage so clean that you can eat your " bratwurst" of the floor. ( nearly). We find it no problem at all to drive a LHD here and you'll get used to it in no time.
You are very welcome to ring me on 01784-252931 and can answer some of your questions.

Maddie


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Great Maddie thanks for your help I have spoken to Germany and will go from there.

Anyone want a Swift Suntor 590RL really good condition??


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

*[color=darkred]NEW M/H????[/color]*

Just booked flights to Germany :!: :!: to go and inspect the new motorhome prior to doing the deal so excited how do I keep my mind on work over the next week?? Adria coral S 680 SP just the ticket.

I can't view until the 30th as the vehicle is with the manufacturer and has only been released today and I also have a few work commitments!! Dont worry I will be going armed with my camera, pen and paper and plan to give her a good going over.

I will let you all know how I get on and of course post some pcs of the new van asap.

Any good hints on where to advertise our current van??


----------

